# Annual inspection on trailer campers



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Somone at work just told me starting from model year 2010 the law requires annual safety inspection just like cars and it costs $15 for the sticker. 
Is this true?


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

This reminds me that I need to get my trailers inspected....

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/rsd/vi/inspection/inspectionCriteria.aspx

05.06 Inspect All Trailers, Semitrailers, Pole Trailers, or Mobile Homes Exceeding 4,500 Pounds Actual Gross Weight or Registered Weight For: (Listed in suggested order of inspection) Refer to Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations, if required.

* Check for evidence of Financial Responsibility on towing vehicle

1. Brakes (system) (If gross weight exceeds 4,500 pounds)
2. Tires
3. Wheel Assembly
4. Safety Guards or Flaps (if four tires or more on rearmost axle) Pole trailers exempt.
5. Tail Lamps (2)
6. Stop Lamps (2)
7. License Plate Lamp (1)
8. Rear Red Reflectors (2)
9. Turn Signal Lamps
10. Clearance Lamps
11. Side Marker Lamps
12. Side Reflectors
13. Side Marker Lamps and Reflectors (30 feet or more in overall length)
(Refer to Reference Section as per lighting diagrams and as applicable to the particular trailer being inspected.)
14. Serial or Vehicle Identification Number


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I had heard someone mention State Inspection on Travel Trailers. I don't know anyone personally to confirm this. Where to take it to have it done. Or the cost for that matter. I'll follow your post for future knowledge.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Only time I have payed to have mine inspected is when I bought it. Have not done it for the last 5 years. You will need to do it to transfer title to your name.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

When I bought mine the owner did not mention anything about inspection and no one asked for it either when I transferred title to my name at the tax office.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought this has always been the law. I've had a bumper pull and 5th wheel, and I had them inspected every year.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Law is any trailer over 4500gvwr. This includes utility trailers campers cargos etc. all it is is a state motorcycle sticker. So anywhere that inspects motorcycles typically will inspect trailers.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

We bought a new 5th wheel this summer. I noticed it has an inspection sticker on the frame. I can't imagine a trooper pulling you over just to check for that.
But....I can imagine a lawyer trying to sue you if you are involved in an accident and the trailer hasn't been inspected.


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

offshorefanatic said:


> Law is any trailer over 4500gvwr. This includes utility trailers campers cargos etc. all it is is a state motorcycle sticker. So anywhere that inspects motorcycles typically will inspect trailers.


This. Any RV dealer should inspect them also. It costs $ 14.50.

Mike


----------



## fishndarts (Feb 21, 2013)

Liggos Tire in Dickinson does them, not sure of the cost or the rules


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I know it is stupid! I had a friend barrow my gooseneck trailer and he got pulled over and a citation for no inspection sticker. I never heard such and this was about 5 yrs ago.

I talked to the inspection station that does all my trucks, they told me they only check the title to the serial number on the trailer and that is about it.

Most of these places don't have enough room for large trucks much less a 37-ft 5th wheel trailer......


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought a used 5th wheel yesterday and the tax office will not transfer the title until I show proof of inspection($14.50)..... another money-making scheme from our state


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you know when this requirement came into play? I bought mine two years ago and it was not required.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

No, not sure, but there was a tag already on the trailer from 2005...


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

redexpress said:


> We bought a new 5th wheel this summer. I noticed it has an inspection sticker on the frame. I can't imagine a trooper pulling you over just to check for that.


We picked up our new 5th wheel last week. The dealer rep that did the walk-thru told us that the inspection law is starting to get enforced. Up until lately no one even knew about it. They've seen A LOT more inspections lately from folks who've been stopped.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

We got our trailer 3 1/2 years ago. The dealer gave us a paper that said the trailer needed to have an inspection sticker. It's one of those papers that you have to sign when buying it. Just like all those stupid papers you sign when buying a house. Oh I forgot to get inspected. Might do that some day during the winter months.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, this inspection is annual or is it only at the time you need to transfer title?


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Annual

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

It's because we aren't already taxed and fee'd to death as it is.


----------

